# middle-of-nowhere



## Setwale_Charm

Es ist unmoeglich einen guten Arzt in jenem .... zu finden.


----------



## Bonjules

Hola, my try:
....in jenem Kaff hinter dem Mond zu finden.

I'm not sure there is something exactly equivalent.
saludos


----------



## Hutschi

Mitte von Nirgendwo

(See also a lot of findings in google)


Es ist unmöglich, einen guten Arzt dort in der Mitte von Nirgendwo zu finden.

(Nach der Reform der Rechtschreibreform wird der Satz wieder mit einem Komma hinter "unmöglich" geschrieben.)

Ich würde noch zusätzliche Kommas setzen:

Es ist unmöglich, einen guten Arzt dort, in der Mitte von Nirgendwo, zu finden.


----------



## FloVi

Wenn man den Satz umstellen darf, ist die m.E. "deutscheste" Variante:

"Es ist unmöglich, hier mitten im Nichts einen Arzt zu finden."


----------



## Why Not?

FloVi said:


> Wenn man den Satz umstellen darf, ist die m.E. "deutscheste" Variante:
> 
> "Es ist unmöglich, hier mitten im Nichts einen Arzt zu finden."



Das empfinde ich auch so, wobei man 'hier' je nach Kontext natürlich auch durch 'dort' ersetzen könnte.


----------



## Hutschi

Da stimme ich zu. 

Eine Schreibvariante wäre:

"Es ist unmöglich, hier - mitten im Nichts - einen Arzt zu finden.", wenn "mitten im Nichts" noch stärker betont werden soll.


----------



## jebbe

Ich kann das zwar nicht begründen, aber "Mitten im Nichts" hört sich irgendwie komisch an - wie wäre es mit "in der Pampa"? Ist zugegebenermaßen recht umgangssprachlich...

jebbe


----------



## Hutschi

I would say, all translations may be appropriate, depending on the purpose.

_in der Mitte von Nirgendwo_ - poetic style

_inmitten von Nichts -_ not as poetic but more neutral

_in der Pampa_ - uses a picture, metaphorical. You cannot use this, if you have a context where it would loose the metaphorical style.

_in jenem Kaff hinter dem Mond _- also metaphorical, it means more: far away, or oldfashioned - I would use this only, when it fits to the style of the document.


----------



## Kajjo

Setwale_Charm said:


> Es ist unmoeglich einen guten Arzt in jenem .... zu finden.


Ich glaube, daß es im Deutschen einfach kein exaktes Äquivalent gibt. Typisch wäre aber zum Beispiel "weit draußen":

_Es ist unmöglich, so weit draußen einen guten Arzt zu finden.

_Die am besten passende, umgangssprachlich verbreitete, aber leider vulgäre (!) Metapher wäre _"am Arsch der Welt"_.

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Ich möchte noch einen Vorschlag unterbreiten, den noch keiner erwähnt hat:

... wo sich die Füchse gute Nacht sagen.

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:


> ... wo sich die Füchse gute Nacht sagen.Jana


Richtig. Aber das läßt sich schlecht in einen Satz einbauen und wird eher solitär verwendet. Von dieser Art gibt es eine Vielzahl von Sprüchen auf allen sprachlichen Ebenen.

_"Da möchte ich nicht mal tot über'n Zaun hängen!"_
(That is such a god-forsaken, faraway place, I not even ...)

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

"Hier werden ja nachts die Bürgersteige hochgeklappt, wo soll man da einen Arzt finden?"
"Einen Arzt? Gibt's hier denn schon Elektrizität?"
"Ob man hier einen Arzt findet, der nicht mit allen anderen verwandt ist?"
"Ein Arzt? Sieh' Dich doch mal um, was denn noch? 'nen Feng-Shui-Berater?"
...


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, Flovi, die deutsche Sprache ist reichhaltiger, als man so denken könnte! 

Kajjo


----------



## Lykurg

Was ganz genau in die Lücke passen würde - falls es sich um einen Lückentext handelte - wäre "Kuhkaff" ("Kaff hinter dem Mond" kenne ich so nicht).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Vielen Dank an alle.


----------



## Henryk

"Kuhkaff" kenne ich auch nicht.

Wie wär's mit "mitten in der Walachei"?


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Ich glaube, daß es im Deutschen einfach kein exaktes Äquivalent gibt. Typisch wäre aber zum Beispiel "weit draußen":
> 
> _Es ist unmöglich, so weit draußen einen guten Arzt zu finden._
> 
> Die am besten passende, umgangssprachlich verbreitete, aber leider vulgäre (!) Metapher wäre _"am Arsch der Welt"_.
> 
> Kajjo


I know "Kuhkaff", and I'm surprised this isn't used everywhere.  

_"Am Arsch der Welt"_ is a bit more "vulgar" than "middle-of-nowhere", but when I am stuck in the "middle-of-nowhere", it very nicely describes how I feel.


----------



## FloVi

Moment mal, bitte.

"Mitten im Nichts" und "Kuhkaff" drücken zwei - vielleicht verwandte, aber dennoch unterschiedliche - Sachverhalte aus.

Ersteres bedeutet JWD, wie der Berliner sagt: Janz weit draußen. Man befindet sich also in der Pampa, quasi am Arsch der Welt, wie bereits gesagt wurde und was m.E. auch gar nicht so vulgär ist, als Redewendung ist es durchaus salonfähig.

Ein Kuhkaff ist einfach nur ein sehr kleiner Ort, selbst wenn er im urbanen Dunstkreis einer Metropole dahinsiecht. Um Berlin herum gibt es eine Menge solcher Kuhkaffs, doch sie sind durch ihre Nähe zur Hauptstadt sicherlich nicht "mitten im Nichts".

Das wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben, schließlich geht es hier nicht um Kinderkram ;-)


----------



## übermönch

Aber sicher doch! "Abgelegener Ort" und "Kleines Örtchen" sind verschiedene Sachen.


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:


> Man befindet sich also in der Pampa, quasi am Arsch der Welt, wie bereits gesagt wurde und was m.E. auch gar nicht so vulgär ist, als Redewendung ist es durchaus salonfähig.


Vielen Dank, Flovi, daß Du meinen Beitrag salonfähig gemacht hast!  Ich würde mal sagen, es kommt  ganz auf den Salon an, oder? Aber richtig, denn wenn ich es nicht für üblich und brauchbar gehalten hätte,  hätte ich es ja auch gar nicht erst erwähnt.



> _Am Arsch der Welt"_ is a bit more "vulgar" than "middle-of-nowhere", but when I am stuck in the "middle-of-nowhere", it very nicely describes how I feel.


Richtig. Ich finde den Spruch auch sehr aussagekräftig und nachvollziehbar. Eine scherzhafte Erläuterung von Familien, die etwas weiter draußen wohnen, ist auch: "Nun, wir wohnen nicht direkt am Arsch der Welt, aber -- hm -- man kann ihn von hier aus schon sehen!" 



> Ein Kuhkaff ist einfach nur ein sehr kleiner Ort


Erstaunlicherweise habe ich das Wort "Kuhkaff" noch nie verwendet und auch nur selten gehört. "So ein Kaff!" ist bei uns üblicher. Vielleicht mangelt es uns hier aber auch nur an Kühen? 

Kajjo


----------



## jazyk

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ein Argentiner _in der Pampa_ mit _Mitte von Nirgendwo_ gleichsetzen würde.


----------



## jester.

Aber da die Pampa ja eine Steppe ist, ist es zumindest für die Deutschen eine passende Umschreibung.

Aber du hast Recht, ein Argentiner würde sich an dieser Redewendung wohl stören.


----------



## Hutschi

"Nirgendwo"

Heute fand ich in der SZ (sächsische Zeitung) eine Überschrift: "Der Sound des Nirgendwo".

"Kuhkaff" habe ich schon gehört, glaube aber eher regional in (von mir aus gesehen) nördlicheren Gebieten - genauer, ich habe es in Potsdam gehört. Auf keinen Fall klingt es poetisch. Es klingt sehr abwertend.

I know the word "Kuhkaff" but it is used in some kind of regional slang. It is strongly pejorative.

I think, it depends very strongly on the kind of text, what you should prefer.


----------



## Why Not?

Hutschi said:


> I would say, all translations may be appropriate, depending on the purpose.
> 
> _inmitten von Nichts -_ not as poetic but more neutral



inmitten des Nichts:

Die Präposition 'inmitten' sollte man besser mit dem Genitiv benutzen: "inmitten des Sees". So steht es übrigens auch in den Duden, dem alten wie dem zur neuen Rechtschreibung (und Grammatik ;-) ... ).

Begründung ohne direkten Bezug auf den Duden: 'inmitten' würde man einem gewählten Sprachniveau zuordnen, und auf diesem Niveau verwendet man (fast) immer den Genitiv, auch wenn umgangssprachlich eine Form der Präposition 'von' (von, vom) plus Dativ (*von Nichts, *von dem See) ebenfalls akzeptiert erscheint - leider, wie ich  meine.

So oder so: Beste Grüße

Why Not?


----------



## Hutschi

> inmitten des Nichts


 
Das ist hier zwar grammatisch richtig, hat aber einen subtilen Bedeutungsunterschied. 

Ich befinde mich inmitten des Nichts - ich muss schon wissen, dass ich mich in (im) Nichts befinde, "des" braucht hier normalerweise einen Bezug. -> Ich reiste ins Nichts. Inmitten des Nichts befand sich noch niemand. - Die Wendung ist abhängig vom Kontext.

Ich befinde mich inmitten von Nichts - ich werde von Nichts umgeben. "von" braucht keinen Bezug.

"Mitten im Nichts" ist vielleicht die angemessenste standardsprachliche Übersetzung.

Beste Grüße von Bernd


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:


> Ein Kuhkaff ist einfach nur ein sehr kleiner Ort, selbst wenn er im urbanen Dunstkreis einer Metropole dahinsiecht. Um Berlin herum gibt es eine Menge solcher Kuhkaffs, doch sie sind durch ihre Nähe zur Hauptstadt sicherlich nicht "mitten im Nichts".


The closest thing I can thing of to "Kuhkaff" is "hick town", and even that is probably not quite right. In such a place you could be very close to a major city, but if you did not know that, the feeling of being in such a place is much the same as being stuck in a place a hundred miles away from a more sophisticated location.


----------



## FloVi

gaer said:


> The closest thing I can thing of to "Kuhkaff" is "hick town", and even that is probably not quite right. In such a place you could be very close to a major city, but if you did not know that, the feeling of being in such a place is much the same as being stuck in a place a hundred miles away from a more sophisticated location.



Nö, das trifft es ausgezeichnet.


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:


> Nö, das trifft es ausgezeichnet.


Good, because that's exactly the way a friend of mine used it, someone who lives rather close to Berlin. 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

Setwale_Charm said:


> Es ist unmoeglich einen guten Arzt in jenem .... zu finden.




Die beste und wörtlichste Übersetzung ist "mitten im Nirgendwo".

Viele Grüße
-MrMagoo


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:


> Die beste und wörtlichste Übersetzung ist "mitten im Nirgendwo".
> 
> Viele Grüße
> -MrMagoo


Really? So simple, so obvious, but I would have guessed it was Denglish!

Gaer


----------



## jester.

gaer said:


> Really? So simple, so obvious, but I would have guessed it was Denglish!
> 
> Gaer



Honestly, I would have said so, too. I've never heard "mitten im Nirgendwo" in German.


----------



## Whodunit

Setwale_Charm said:


> Es ist unmoeglich einen guten Arzt in jenem .... zu finden.


 
Wenn wir von einem kleinen Ort sprechen, kann man es so sagen:

Wie soll ich denn in so einer Provinz einen guten Arzt finden?
Na toll, wie soll ich denn in diesem Kaff einen Arzt finden?

"Kuhkaff" und so etwas kenne ich nicht.

Wenn wir von einem abgelegenen Platz sprechen (so würde ich auch meinen Wohnort beschreiben ), kann man es so sagen:

Ich wohne irgendwo im Nirgendwo.
Ich wohne am Arsch der Welt.

"Inmitten des/von Nichts" klingt für mich nicht gut, keine Ahnung warum, aber vielleicht, weil man in solch einer Situation nicht den Genitiv verwendet und weil ich "nichts" nie als Substantiv gebrauche. Das mag woanders ganz üblich sein, bei mir ist es das nicht.

"Ich wohne jwd" sagen wir hier nur scherzhaft.


----------



## Hutschi

We see: it is only possible to give a good translation when we have more context. 

You must focus on your client. What is the purpose of the translation? What is the style of the text?

Otherwise, we would move endlessly in a circle.


----------



## jester.

Maybe setwale_charm just wanted to know it for herself. She never said she had a client


----------



## heidita

jester. said:


> Honestly, I would have said so, too. I've never heard "mitten im Nirgendwo" in German.


 
Ich auch nicht!


----------



## MrMagoo

jester. said:


> Honestly, I would have said so, too. I've never heard "mitten im Nirgendwo" in German.


 


			
				heidita said:
			
		

> Ich auch nicht!


 

Leute, jetzt macht mich nicht schwach!!! 
Ich kenne den Ausdruck seit Ewigkeiten, benutze ihn selbst auch und sogar Google kann mit 35.000 Suchergebnissen aufwarten...


----------



## jester.

Eigenartig, ich habe ihn noch nie gehört und für mich klingt er furchtbar (d)englisch.

Aber es ist ok. Ich lasse dir deinen Ausdruck


----------



## MrMagoo

jester. said:


> Eigenartig, ich habe ihn noch nie gehört und für mich klingt er furchtbar (d)englisch.
> 
> Aber es ist ok. Ich lasse dir deinen Ausdruck


 
"Denglisch" klänge für mich der Ausdruck "Mitten von/m Nirgendwo"; "Inmitten des Nirgendwo(s)" bzw. "Inmitten des Nichts" sind dabei nur sehr dürftige Versuche, diese Konstruktion mit "ordentlichem" Genitiv der Standardsprache anzupassen, die in meinen Augen bzw. Ohren äußerst gekünstelt und aufgesetzt klingen.

"Mitten im Nichts" ist mir auch geläufig, aber eben auch "Mitten im Nirgendwo". 
Ich kann nichts Verwerfliches daran entdecken.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## I.C.

gaer said:


> MrMagoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Die beste und wörtlichste Übersetzung ist "mitten im Nirgendwo".
> 
> Viele Grüße
> -MrMagoo
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So simple, so obvious, but I would have guessed it was Denglish!
Click to expand...


“Mitten im Nirgendwo” ist gutes Deutsch, ohne jeden Zweifel. 

Es ist auch die Formulierung, welche mir spontan einfiel, als ich begann, mir diesen Gesprächsfaden anzusehen. Meines Erachtens ist sie die einzige bisher vorgeschlagene sprachlich gute direkte Übersetzung, und sie wird meiner Vermutung nach auch die einzige bleiben.
„In der Mitte von Nirgendwo“ klingt nach eingedeutschtem Englisch - zumindest in meinen Ohren. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

(Nebenbei bemerkt, folgende Formulierungen sind nicht bedeutungsgleich:
„Mitten im Todesstreifen brüten die Lerchen.“
„In der Mitte des Todesstreifens brüten die Lerchen.“)

Was weitere Formulierungen angeht, die Aufenthaltsorte in abseitsgelegenen, strukturschwachen Gegenden beschreiben könnten, fallen mir ein:
Weit ab vom Schuß,
in solch abgelegener/abgeschiedener/einsamer Gegend,
in dieser abgelegenen/abgeschiedenen/einsamen Gegend, 
(jeweils statt „in dieser“ auch „in einer solch“ und umgekehrt),
in diesem einsamen (oder abgelegenen) Landstrich,
und so weiter, und so fort.

Mehr oder weniger eindeutig abwertende Formulierungen: 
Wo Fuchs und Hase sich Gute Nacht sagen 
(meinem vagen Sprachgefühl gemäß möglicherweise die althergebrachte Formulierung dieser Redewendung),
mitten in der Walachei 
(umgangsprachlich und natürlich nicht sehr nett den Einwohnern jenes Landstriches gegenüber, aber es gibt mehrere Redewendungen, in denen die Walachei synonym zur ödesten und abgelegensten, schwerst erreichbaren Provinz verwendet wird; „Da willst Du hin? Das liegt ja in der Walachei!“),
mitten in der Pampa (umgangssprachlich; bereits erwähnt, ich weiß),
in der Provinz/in tiefster Provinz
(„Provinz“ hat in Deutschen generell einen negativen Beigeschmack, etwas als „provinziell“ zu bezeichnen ist beleidigend),
in dieser gottverlassenen Gegend,
in dieser rückständigen Gegend,
in dieser Einöde (je nach Mentalität ist der Begriff der Einöde nicht notwendigerweise negativ besetzt).

Dann gibt es natürlich noch das bereits erwähnte „JWD“ , janz weit draußen, janz = ganz, Berliner Schnauze, also umgangssprachlich,und meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach versteht das auch nicht jeder.

Als charmantere Alternative zum abwertenden Kuhdorf oder Kuhkaff kommt mir das verschlafene Nest in den Sinn.

Handelte es sich um eine echte Wildnis und nicht lediglich um eine etwas abgeschiedenere Gegend, so käme auch „fernab jeder Zivilisation“ in Frage. Da es im vorliegenden Fall aber nicht um die grundsätzliche Verfügbarkeit von Ärzten, sondern ausdrücklich um die von guten Ärzten geht, und da demnach von echter Wildnis keine Rede sein kann, wäre „fernab jeder Zivilisation“ nur als Ausdruck verschärfter Verachtung verwendungsfähig.


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:


> Leute, jetzt macht mich nicht schwach!!!
> Ich kenne den Ausdruck seit Ewigkeiten, benutze ihn selbst auch und sogar Google kann mit 35.000 Suchergebnissen aufwarten...


Right. I found a huge number of hits for this, just as you did.

Who's "irgendwo im Nirgendwo" also seems to be very common. I'm on vacation right now, and the people I'm staying with LIVE "irgendwo im Nirgendwo".

It's beautiful, but you have to walk several 100 meters to get to the next house. 

Gaer


----------

